# Some Nice video circa 1950 of British freight



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.eafa.org.uk/catalogue/139644


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting this video it brought back some fond memories for me. My dad was a truck driver and I went with him many times as a child. On this one day we went to Upwell and I remember watching a steam tram (aka Toby) with about half a dozen trucks rolling up the street. Great times and great memories.
Thanks again.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Great film. Interesting how the brakeman couples the cars. Only issue I have is that they are still driving on the wrong side of the road, even back in the day.


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Heavens! Pilots on British locomotives are very uncommon. But, by golly, for ones used on public thoroughfares they are required. Most interesting!


----------

